# démarrage sur rEFIt impossible



## stedeperp (3 Novembre 2011)

bonjour

pas moyen que mon mac démarre sur rEFIt

installation standard ou manuelle , 2 reboot rien n'y fait
en plus ça fait bugger l'ordi et je dois réparer le disque avec le disque d'installation.

quelqu'un a une idée pour faire fonctionner ce rEFIt ?

ce qui est marqué pour la réparation:

nombre de fichiers de volume non valide
nombre de répertoires de volumes non valide
nombre erroné de blocs libres du volume
l'en-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures

je sais pas si y'a un rapport mais j'ai changer de DD récemment mais il fonctionne pour tout le reste et quand j'enlève rEFIt il va très bien.
(j'ai besoin de refit pour installer windows sans lecteur interne)


----------



## stedeperp (6 Novembre 2011)

depuis que j'ai installer snow leopard ça fonctionne très bien ???

pourtant avant ça marchait aussi avec leopard,

donc je sais pas pourquoi mais le problème est résolu.


----------



## stedeperp (16 Janvier 2012)

en fait ça ne fonctionne pas sur snow non plus.

bon là je suis revenue sur léopard et c'est toujours le même problème refit ne fonctionne pas et fait planter l'ordi avec obligation de réparer le disque.

des idées??


----------

